# Java, sql, jar, JDBC-Treiber in Classpath



## NichtExpert (10. Mrz 2020)

Hallo Community,

Ich habe eine SQL-Datenbank erstellt und Greife mit Java darauf zu. Funktioniert einwandfrei. Die Datenbank wird auf einem Frame in einer JTable wiedergegeben.
Nun soll diese Java-Klasse selbstständig laufen können, sprich als Jar. Nur funktioniert dies dann nicht. 
Es liegt daran, dass sich der JDBC-Treiber nicht im Classpath des Manifest befindet.

Aber wie bekomme ich denen darein?


----------



## thecain (10. Mrz 2020)

Warum jetzt ein neuer Thread? Du hast ja schon einen offen...


----------



## NichtExpert (10. Mrz 2020)

Weil es in dem Anderen um einen Fehler geht, der herausgefunden werden sollte und jetzt weiß ich nicht, wie ich den Fehler behebe und deshalb einen neuen erstellt habe.
Dachte man soll alles strukturieren


----------



## kneitzel (10. Mrz 2020)

In dem anderen Thread (zu finden unter: https://www.java-forum.org/thema/java-sql-jar-probleme.187546/) geht es schon um die gleiche grundlegende Thematik. 

Der grundsätzliche Gedanke, verschiedene Themen in unterschiedlichen Threads zu behandeln ist aber gold richtig. Das Thema sieht für uns halt durchaus ähnlich aus - es geht darum, wie man etwas in einem jar einpackt. Im Detail geht es aber tatsächlich um einmal die Angabe der Hauptklasse mit der main Methode und beim anderen darum, dass der jdbc Treiber gefunden wird.

Aber ob man nun zwei Threads nimmt oder nur einen müssen wir nicht im Detail weiter betrachten. Ich empfehle, einfach diese Fragestellung mit im anderen Thread zu behandeln (Thema Manifest - in #7 hat @mihe7 bereits den Punkt hier mit behandelt - die Angabe "Main-Class" ist das wichtige Element, damit die jar Datei "ausführbar" ist.
Und ein Moderator kann sich überlegen, was mit diesem Thread weiter passieren soll ... ich würde dazu tendieren, ihn "aus dem Weg" zu räumen


----------



## NichtExpert (10. Mrz 2020)

Wie "räumt" man den Thread aus dem weg?


----------



## kneitzel (10. Mrz 2020)

Wir gar nicht, das ist Sache der Moderatoren. Die können löschen, verschieben, aufsplitten, editieren und noch ganz viel mehr, von dem ich nicht mal eine Ahnung habe. Das ist Sache der (Halb-)Götter und zu der Gruppe gehöre ich nicht  (Hoffentlich rutscht da jetzt kein Moderator auf meiner Schleimspur aus  )

Was ich mir erlaubt habe, war einfach einmal den "Report" Link zu nutzen, damit die Moderatoren da einen kleinen, dezenten Hinweis bekommen, das hier jemand um Ihre Aufmerksamkeit bittet.

Diese Wortwahl mit dem "aus dem Weg räumen" hatte ich übrigens schlich gewählt, da ich nicht weiß, ob löschen oder verschieben angebrachter wäre ...


----------



## mihe7 (10. Mrz 2020)

JustNobody hat gesagt.:


> Was ich mir erlaubt habe, war einfach einmal den "Report" Link zu nutzen, damit die Moderatoren da einen kleinen, dezenten Hinweis bekommen, das hier jemand um Ihre Aufmerksamkeit bittet.


Oje, jetzt hast Du eine Kette in Gang gesetzt... Fakenewsbeauftragte, Hatespeech-Delegation, Antisemitismusstelle und Rassismusexperten müssen nun in einem Arbeitskreis über die weiteren Schritte entscheiden, schließlich soll hier was aus dem Weg geräumt werden.


----------



## kneitzel (10. Mrz 2020)

Das Schlimme ist doch, dass die Angesprochenen doch alle die nächsten Jahre nicht verfügbar sind, da diese gerade ein Jura Studium + alles, was notwendig ist, um zum Richteramt berechtigt zu werden, abschließen. Denn erst dann können diese Personen entscheiden, wann ein gemeldeter Beitrag incl. alle Details des Autors (Incl. Passwort - also hoffentlich speichert das Forum nicht nur ein Hash!) an die Polizei geliefert werden muss.

Denn bei so einer Gratwanderung sollte man schon wissen, wann man etwas melden muss. Meldet man fälschlich, wäre es ein Verstoß bezüglich Datenschutz. Meldet man etwas nicht, das man melden müsste, dann verstößt man gegen die neuen geistigen Ergüsse geistesgestörter Menschen (von manchen auch als Politiker bezeichnet, aber das ist in meinen Augen eine schlimme Beleidigung ...)


----------



## Flown (10. Mrz 2020)

Falls das Thema noch nicht erledigt bitte hier weitermachen: https://www.java-forum.org/thema/java-sql-jar-probleme.187546/


----------

